
First Docker build for OS X now available for testing [.tgz file] - patrickaljord
http://test.docker.io/builds/Darwin/x86_64/docker-0.7.3.tgz
======
mitchellh
Vagrant dude here. I've been waiting for this! I'm really excited about what
this unlocks. Some folks have been asking for the ability to use Docker as a
dev environment container for awhile. I have that in the pipeline, but this
unlocks the ability to communicate with Docker on a remote host with only the
Docker API. This is exciting because suddenly Vagrant can manage dev
environments in Docker hosts.

The approach I've been taking so far is SSH-ing into some machine (local or
remote), and executing `docker` (client) on that machine. But this requires
SSH access. There have been a lot of container-only hosts popping up and
Vagrant couldn't access those. Now it can.

Why would you want Vagrant to access those? Because if Vagrant can access the
Docker containers, you get a lot of nice things that Vagrant gives you for
free. Besides the workflow, the main benefit is synced folders.

With the synced folder abstraction in 1.4, and an upcoming ability for Vagrant
to sync folders using rsync or scp with or without inotify, Vagrant will be
able to sync your container files locally down onto your machine.

Again, why does this matter?

Because, say you compile your web app into a Docker container for deployments
(and now dev). You can edit files on your own machine just like Vagrant has
always let you, these files get automatically synced over to the Docker host,
and Docker runs the web app like normal. BAM!

Anyways, the next version of Vagrant will be able to do this with or without
the Docker client installed. But if the Docker client is not installed, then
it will use SSH, which requires SSH access on the Docker host. But with the
Docker client, you just get it for free, which is super cool.

~~~
odonnellryan
Couldn't you always access it over the remote API? you'd just have to throw
dockers http server behind some kind of nginx/whatever authentication wrapper.

------
shykes
Hi everyone, docker author here. A few notes:

* Yes, we will start gpg-signing our binaries. We are going to sign our git tags while we're at it. If you really can't download a binary from a trusted domain to execute as non-root on your laptop, here are the build instructions: [http://docs.docker.io/en/latest/contributing/devenvironment/](http://docs.docker.io/en/latest/contributing/devenvironment/)

* Since this has been submitted, 0.7.3 has been promoted to a stable release.

* This does not allow docker to natively run containers on a mac (although we're also working on that :). This allows using docker in client mode from the mac, to interact with a remote docker daemon, either on a local VM or another machine. You can control which daemon to connect to with the -H flag, or by setting the $DOCKER_HOST environment variable.

* The perfect companion for this is boot2docker: [http://github.com/steeve/boot2docker](http://github.com/steeve/boot2docker). It's a 25MB VM which boots to a functional docker daemon in less than 5 seconds.

* This is only the beginning of our support for OSX as a target platform. the boot2docker and docker-osx folks are collaborating to bundle all of the above together in a single, ready-to-use mac installer. As soon as they do, we will merge it upstream as the official mac installer.

* Respectfully to the author of Vagrant who commented below: with docker + boot2docker, I basically don't need Vagrant anymore. I'm glad existing Vagrant users can benefit from a subset of docker's features without losing their existing Vagrant setup. But if you're starting fresh, use one or the other - not both.

~~~
jpetazzo
FWIW, boot2docker became my favorite all-purpose, ready-to-run, ridiculously-
small-and-therefore-insanely-fast-to-download VM image.

It's faster to download it (it's 25 MB) and start it with qemu, than to go
through the clicky-pointy interfaces of VirtualBox etc., or go through the
download of a full Vagrant box. This is game changing.

------
ghayes
Can we changed this to a link to a page describing what's being downloaded,
not a direct download link?

~~~
joeblau
/usr/local/bin/docker

But I agree.

------
mmckeen
I was freaking out a little then I remembered that this is just the Docker
client, not the daemon. I guess this is a good thing for increasing the ease
of use of Docker in Vagrant/external Linux systems. It still sometimes pains
me though to see the number of Linux developers/sysadmins who use OSX systems.

~~~
nknighthb
> _It still sometimes pains me though to see the number of Linux developers
> /sysadmins who use OSX systems._

Until desktop Linux stops regressing, that number is going to keep growing.

------
AdamGibbins
This is a client only, not the daemon.

------
Mizza
Link to the release about this? Want to participate, but don't want to just
run random executables from HN.

~~~
tlunter
It's pretty clearly linked from the docker.io domain.

Also:
[https://twitter.com/solomonstre/status/419250795247177728](https://twitter.com/solomonstre/status/419250795247177728)

------
po84
Will be useful with this script hiding a VM running Docker.

[https://github.com/noplay/docker-osx](https://github.com/noplay/docker-osx)

~~~
shykes
Especially in combination with this:
[https://github.com/steeve/boot2docker](https://github.com/steeve/boot2docker)

